# Reddy To Rock



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here's another doe we took pictures of this week.  Had to get them all UTD for the website.  

This is Capriole's Reddy To Rock. She's a Ruger granddaughter. Reddy is confirmed bred to Capriole's Tuffy James *EN* for January 8th kids! These will be our first AI babies!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the AI, can hardly wait to see Tuffy kids from her.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! We can't wait either.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I love the picture of her walking away, what a nice doe, very powerful especially in the hind end which is something I like to see in does!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Sydney.  She was still nursing her 2 doelings when we picked her up in June, and wow were they powerful little ladies. I'm really anxious to see her kids.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Very nice, powerful doe!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Awesome.
You guys are starting to get a consistency to the look of your goats.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  Glad you think so Tim. Must be the feed at this point.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Sydney.  She was still nursing her 2 doelings when we picked her up in June, and wow were they powerful little ladies. I'm really anxious to see her kids.


You're welcome  I bet they were! She is a really nice doe. I am getting Ellie bred next weekend to a nice paint FB buck and I am already anxious to see the kids that aren't even embryos yet! :lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cool! Would you mind sharing which buck? I betcha I'll know him...


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice. I love looking at your pictures. They always look like they are being posed.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Frosty.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Just another reason why i love Rock


----------

